# Food supplements



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know of any food supplements to improve coat. 

Lucia has such a soft coat, not too thick either. I know she is only 11 months still so it can change but I was wondering if there is anything to "help" the process. 

I'm specifically interested to hear from people in the UK about things that are possible to get here.. not that I don't want to learn from people who live in the NA, but often the things/products you're talking about (like that "Stop tear stains") are not possible to get here. 
I know I can order it from over there but the shipping is way too expensive for me most of the time


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sardines, coconut oil.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

You just mix it in with their food? How much and how often?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think that here is much that will change the genetically set texture of the coat, but a little of the right oils might help with general skin and coat health. Mine share a tin of sardines in brine once a week or so - more information here on getting the amount of oil right DogAware.com Articles: Oil Supplements


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not very scientific I fear. My Aussie got a fairly nice size portion and Swizzle my toy a morsel. I also find liver very good for the coat and I give small dried liver treats and an occasional scrambled egg. Some people will advise you to give raw egg but it is very messy that way. About every second or third day is good. Just be careful not to overdo on oil or your dog may end up with the runs.


----------

